# Short Protocol - Last Resort??



## Nicky (Apr 23, 2003)

Good morning Peter - I hope you are well? We are currently caught in the catch 22 of waiting for an egg donor.

Our new clinic have not ruled out using my eggs (pending retest of FSH), but I wondered how realistic/hopeful we are being about this news?

We have only ever used Buserilin (and Cetrocide) previously and have had short (first attempt for my eggs transferred to IUI) and long protocol (with DE).

Would a clinic consider using different stims? As I did not respond well with Buserilin/Cetrocide on short protocol, might I respond better next time?

We accepted the DE route too readily, but from reading on the site we maybe should have challenged this decision further - your help would therefore be really appreciated.

Many thanks, Nicky xxxx


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Nicky said:


> Good morning Peter - I hope you are well? We are currently caught in the catch 22 of waiting for an egg donor.
> 
> Our new clinic have not ruled out using my eggs (pending retest of FSH), but I wondered how realistic/hopeful we are being about this news?
> 
> ...


----------

